# Iran Implicated in Plot to Kill the Saudi Ambassader to the US



## tomahawk6 (11 Oct 2011)

We have been ignoring Iran's attacks on US forces in Iraq,but now its time for some type of retaliation either economic or military.


http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/us-iran-tied-terror-plot-washington-dc-disrupted/story?id=14711933



> FBI and DEA agents have disrupted a plot to commit a “significant terrorist act in the United States” tied to Iran, federal officials told ABC News today.
> 
> The officials said the plot included the assassination of the Saudi Arabian ambassador to the United States, Adel Al-Jubeir, with a bomb and subsequent bomb attacks on the Saudi and Israeli embassies in Washington, D.C.
> 
> ...


----------



## brihard (11 Oct 2011)

The predictable idiots are already screaming about how this is a 'false flag' designed to somehow justify war with Iran, and so forth.

I'm totally unsurprised by this. Of course Iran doesn't play nice. I'm a bit surprised by their poor judgement, thinkin they could whack an ambassador on American soil, but nothing else.

BZ to the LE and intelligence guys.


----------



## cupper (15 Oct 2011)

The plot gets thicker:

Notorious Iranian militant has a connection to alleged assassination plot against Saudi envoy

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/notorious-iranian-militant-has-a-connection-to-alleged-assassination-plot-against-saudi-envoy/2011/10/14/gIQAJ3E6kL_story.html?hpid=z2

I can see a Hellfire suppository in someones future.

On the same subject, was listening to the weekly political discussion on NPR today, and David Brooks made some interesting comments about the assassination plot, particularly with how things seem to be escalating with Iran over the past year or two, and where we could be headed in the near future. One interesting point he made was that a large number of Israeli Generals who were holding Netanyahu back from attacking Iran have recently retired, and the replacements are somewhat more hawkish than their predecessors.

Interesting times indeed.


----------



## Sythen (15 Oct 2011)

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/world/archives/2011/10/20111014-175823.html



> OTTAWA -- The growing ambitions and brazenness of the brutally repressive Iranian regime is cause for alarm, according to defence and Middle East experts.
> And the alarm is only ringing louder now with the country's expeditionary Quds Force - a branch of the Revolutionary Guard - allegedly linked to the foiled assassination attempt of the Saudi ambassador to the United States in Washington last week.
> 
> Late last month, Iranian military leaders announced their warships would now be armed with sea-to-land cruise missiles and would start patrolling the U.S. coast - a bellicose response to the American naval fleet's presence in the Persian Gulf.



Mostly an opinion piece.. Wonder what the consequences of the US sinking the Iranian navy in its entirety would be?


----------



## thunderchild (16 Oct 2011)

I would think that Saudi Arabia would want to take military action.  But a repeat of the tanker wars of the 80's will probably stop them.  I was thinking this problem over.. could they pull off a mini pearl harbour at the port of bender Abbas.  With 160 modern strike aircraft and 72 typhoons as escorts i would think that they could hit a number of targets. maybe multiple strikes against TAB13-15 and taking away some of Iran's disputed Islands. The question would be what would Iran do, firstly I'd be concerned about the hauge(sorry for the misspelling) and Qom's forces entering the country.


----------



## cupper (17 Oct 2011)

thunderchild said:
			
		

> I would think that Saudi Arabia would want to take military action.  But a repeat of the tanker wars of the 80's will probably stop them.  I was thinking this problem over.. could they pull off a mini pearl harbour at the port of bender Abbas.  With 160 modern strike aircraft and 72 typhoons as escorts i would think that they could hit a number of targets. maybe multiple strikes against TAB13-15 and taking away some of Iran's disputed Islands. The question would be what would Iran do, firstly I'd be concerned about the hauge(sorry for the misspelling) and Qom's forces entering the country.



Incidents like this don't typically result in direct military action.

Sometimes sending a subtle message works far better. Perhaps directed assassination, manipulation of the economic situation by jacking up oil production to drop the world price of oil, dropping the word of various agents locations to the right intel agencies would do the trick,


----------



## buck13 (17 Oct 2011)

Yea I don't expect any military action, given the way things played out. Had the attack actually been executed, then I think the US would have had to consider at least some kind of military strike or response but, since it was broken up in the planning stages I don't think anything beyond a public condemnation and maybe some further sanctions will be in Iran's future. It's been a while since Iran had done something crazy like this, I was beginning to worry that they had gone on the straight and narrow.


----------

